# Chicken diarrhea?



## TheKeeper777 (Mar 30, 2016)

One of my hens (not sure which) seems to have runny poop! Is this diarrhea for chickens and if so... How can I treat it?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

A pic would be helpful. There is something called a cloacal cleansing that can be confusing to those new to chickens and can look very much like diarrhea. 

If one of the girls has a messy behind then that is the one that has the issue. Most of the time it's a wait and see type of thing. She might have gobbled up something that she shouldn't have. If it continues then it would be time to treat.


----------



## TheKeeper777 (Mar 30, 2016)

robin416 said:


> A pic would be helpful. There is something called a cloacal cleansing that can be confusing to those new to chickens and can look very much like diarrhea.
> 
> If one of the girls has a messy behind then that is the one that has the issue. Most of the time it's a wait and see type of thing. She might have gobbled up something that she shouldn't have. If it continues then it would be time to treat.


Our hens are new so that might be it! When I pick her up (her name is scratch) I can always smell something!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Consider the temperature and if they are drinking more.


----------

